# Graco Proshot airless



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi guys,

just wanted to let you know there is a new video on youtube:






I think you will like it.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

And how did he get that?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

That is JP. He can do anything.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JP has got some hussle does'nt he.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Sweet spray techinique. I like the arching moves at the top of the door and at the bottom. 

I'd like a close up of that door and a wide angle shot. 

The day I have to spray a red entry door is the day I turn in my "painter" licence and card.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

He just shattered a long standing record. He is sure to impress the ladies!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Sweet spray techinique. I like the arching moves at the top of the door and at the bottom.
> 
> I'd like a close up of that door and a wide angle shot.
> 
> The day I have to spray a red entry door is the day I turn in my "painter" licence and card.


Its harder than it looks. Its difficult to maintain dead on fan pattern both low and top of a door. Its awkward when your arms are extended at that height.

Heres more videos posted in the General Painting area and those photos you want taken right after. Of course I wouldnt leave that stuff out.

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/graco-proshot-7897/index5/


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Did that red door cover in one coat? Or did you have to shoot it twice?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Did that red door cover in one coat? Or did you have to shoot it twice?


Twice because of those deep bevels, other than that -one coater


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Its harder than it looks. Its difficult to maintain dead on fan pattern both low and top of a door. Its awkward when your arms are extended at that height.
> 
> Heres more videos posted in the General Painting area and those photos you want taken right after. Of course I wouldnt leave that stuff out.
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/graco-proshot-7897/index5/


Thanks JP. In looking back I would imagine the weight of the machine could be a little restricting.

It looks like a nice tool to have in the bag.


----------

